# rip royals



## Nathalia (Sep 10, 2007)

lost 2 of the baby royals this evening. not sure why  they seemed healthy and were eating. rip little royals


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

R.I.P

sorry to hear the loss

are you getting them P.M'ed 
your probably best getting it done if two died for no apparent reason

lee


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that matey


----------



## Nathalia (Sep 10, 2007)

yea i wanna know what happened, if it something serious then i need to know for the sake of the other royals


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

R,i,p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

R.I.P Little Royals


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

At this time is it very important to get them sent for a post mortem as theres suspected caused of the paramyxovirus. I had to euthanise a snake with the suspected virus, and a friends snake is showing the same symptons.

Its paramount, whether its this virus or not you get a PM done. As leaving questionmarks over snakes dying for no reason is extremely concerning.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

At this time is it very important to get them sent for a post mortem as theres suspected cases of the paramyxovirus. I had to euthanise a snake with the suspected virus, and a friends snake is showing the same symptons.

Its paramount, whether its this virus or not you get a PM done. As leaving questionmarks over snakes dying for no reason is extremely concerning.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

as this thread was made a while back, just wondering if you have the PM results back yet?

lee


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Thought that was related to Newcastles disease in birds is it of the same family then ie respitory infection lethargy death etc?


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

